# A different type of Trek model- Cricket Phaser



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is a Cricket Phaser I just finished. It features a resin body by stapleton and electronics by GMProps. It has an 8 level power meter. It lights up in increments by pressing the left button. The right button lowers the meter. The silver pad is the fire button. It also has different phaser firing sounds. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

NICE!

You did a great job. Looks like a Stapleton.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So _cute_!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, it is a stapleton cricket. And yes John, it is cute! This is my favorite phaser from any of the TV shows or movies. I'll be blasting everyone at Wonderfest with it in a few months! I plan on doing a "hero" dustbuster as well I hope. My B-Day is coming real soon and that will be my present to myself!:hat:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

And the best part is, it looks even better than the real props! Excellent job sir!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

robiwon said:


> I plan on doing a "hero" dustbuster as well I hope.



http://www.inpayne.com/temp/ltme.jpg


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Too bad it was TOO small to be featured prominently on ST:TNG!

That is a great looking little phaser! Excellent job!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to get one of these from Stapleton but I heard he no longer makes them.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wanted to get one of these from Stapleton but I heard he no longer makes them.


Stand by, I'll send you his ebay user name.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is GM Props still doing the electronics?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes and the old playmates cricket phaser electronics fit in it also.

Robiwon, what colors did you use? The paint looks great.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

How do I contact GM Props as well then for the electronics? Maybe I will finally get one of my favorite phasers built.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You can contact both of them on the RPF.

I used Duplicolor automotive lacqure. I used a GM silver and a GM dark metalic grey for the the thumb pad and and the band. The black emitter section is just Krylon black.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just ordered the electronics from GM Props and will get the phaser kit in about two more weeks. Stapleton says he has many of the cricket phaser kits and is always selling them ($35 for one). However, GM Props only has about 5 electronic kits left and he says it will be awhile before he makes more. Also, I got the electronics from GM Props for $80 including shipping. They go back up to $110 when he does make more, so if you're thinking of doing this, contact him now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I just ordered the electronics from GM Props and will get the phaser kit in about two more weeks. Stapleton says he has many of the cricket phaser kits and is always selling them ($35 for one). However, GM Props only has about 5 electronic kits left and he says it will be awhile before he makes more. Also, I got the electronics from GM Props for $80 including shipping. They go back up to $110 when he does make more, so if you're thinking of doing this, contact him now.


Congrats! I look forward to your build. Are you doing yours "first season all-silver" or later multi colored version like mine?

Edit-
Here is a pic of the Playmates Cricket next to my Stapleton kit. Big difference in size! Hard to imagine that the Playmates board fits into it as well!









Also, BIG MISTAKE on my part! I clear coated the phaser yesterday with clear automotive lacquer. It was O.K. because I used lacquer on the body, but not the emitter! I used enamel! This was the result.









I was able to pop the emitter off without damage. I soaked it in paint thinner for about 10 minutes. I then used a paper towel and an old tooth brush to remove the paint. This is how it turned out. I'll be remasking and repainting it today.









And a shot showing the Rebel LED I used in place of the supplied 3mm LED.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ouch!

Looks like you cleaned it up nice. Good luck with the repaint.

The playmates does fit, but you have to do a bit of trimming.
Here is the link:

http://www.restrainingbolt.com/tutorials/pages/cricket/cricket_phaser.html

I believe the GMprops electronics were designed for this kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'll shoot it black today. I just applied liquid mask to the vents this morning. Mine has the GMProps board in it. I have the Playmates for a second one I'm going to build. GMProps has five boards left with one on ebay right now. I am almost done modifying the Playmates board to fit the second one. The positive side is that in the pic of it firing there is some light leaking thru the black paint. That light is going thru primer and black paint! That little Rbel LED is super bright. At least now I'll be able to better light block it......


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I like the color variations on yours so I will probably do the same paint job. What is the difference between the Rebel LED you mentioned and the 3mm LED? Is it brighter? Does it eat up more battery power?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

A Rebel LED is a lot smaller than a 3mm LED but puts out much more light. It takes a tick over 2v to power it up. A bit more than a regular LED (about 1.5v) It does draw 700mah though. I may end up replacing it with the original LED so I don't eat up the batteries.

http://www.luxeonstar.com/Red-Orange-Lambertian-Rebel-134-lm-p/lxm2-ph01-0070.htm


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

What batteries are you using? Are they 1.5V each?

Thanks


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is the battery I'm using, an LR1130. The phaser will hold 5 of them for 7.2v. I ordered 50 of them off ebay for $2! The board can handle up to 9v, but there isn't enough room for that many cells. 
http://www.lr1130battery.com/

On a side note, watch for my new thread. I'm building a second Cricket using the Playmates Cricket board, with some custom modifications........


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks very much!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Your welcome. Are you building one as well? Be sure to check out my other "WIP" thread on my second Cricket with the Playmates board.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes I have one. I have a Playmates to steal the electronics from so I'm watching you new thread with interest. 

This little kit is truly nice! one of the best garage kits I've ever seen.

Yours looks great!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Mach7. I just finished the Playmates install version. I'll update that thread here soon. I do have to say I actually prefer the Playmates board to the GMProps board. I don't know if I have a faulty board but it drains the batteries dead in a matter of minutes. Not cool. I just sawed this one in half! Yikes!!! I took the GMP board out and am giving it to my electrical enginier at work on Monday. He's going to trace all the circuts to check for any shorts on it.

Posts some pics of your build too!

I plan on doing either a Dustbuster or Cobrahead next from roddenberry .com

Edit- video added to my second build thread!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

My cricket phaser kit is on the way. Electronics have not shipped yet but should soon. I hope to have mine finished within the next month. I will see about posting pictures.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Opus, did you get the GMProps board? I would stay away from putting a Rebel on like I did. I may have damaged my board. It draws 700mah and kills my batteries. I picked up a 5mm, 3,000mcd, LED from Radioshack and it works great. Much brighter than the little 3mm that comes on the board. I would see if you like the effect of the stock board first before you attempt to replace it though. If you do go with a 5mm you will need to drill a hole in the back of the emitter as it will stick out past the body of the phaser. I used a cone shaped sanding stone in my Dremel to do mine.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Have not received the GMProps board yet (He reported to me he was out ill and playing catch-up on orders), but I will take your advice. I had planned to keep it as is anyway.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh ... I did get the Stapleton kit yesterday though.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

GMProps suggests using 4 of the LR1130 batteries. I use 5 in mine for a total of 7.2v. He says the operating range of the board is 4.5v to 9v. I just got 50 of them off ebay for about $2. If you want I can send you a strip of 15, no charge.

Oh, post pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

First shot of the one I am working on. I still don't have the electronics do there isn't much I can do until then. This just shows what came with the kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> First shot of the one I am working on. I still don't have the electronics do there isn't much I can do until then. This just shows what came with the kit.


Did you forget the picture?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It is posted under "My Photos".


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry, I always seem to forget about that feature!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Added picture of my prep work. I masked the "windows" in the emitter of the phaser, and the part where the beam would come out.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Waiting is the hardest part. When you glue the emitter on are you going to putty and sand it or just glue it on? On both of mine the fit was really good, I just glued mine on.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I will be puttying and sanding. My goal is to make it as seamless as possible.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Received the electronics from GMProps, and started putting together my phaser. I hope to have more pictures soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool. Looking forward to pics! Your going to love it when you finish it up. If you need more batteries just let me know! :thumbsup: 

I just got my red, yellow and orange LEDs in. I picked up another Playmates Cricket off ebay as well. Now another stapleton cricket and I'll start my third one.

I just ordered the electronics for the handheld TNG medical scanner from GMProps. Now I just have to track down the aluminum body to put them in!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

My only disappointment was that the lights were all green. I had requested the 3 LED configuration, but I can live with the green. I have started some preliminary gluing if things and will get further pictures as I go. I am looking forward to completing this and seeing how it all turns out. Thanks again for the batteries.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You got the true hero prop electronics then. On the show all the LEDs were green. A lot of people asked for the multi colored bar and he started doing those. Looking forward to your progress.
Here's a tip. Don't flex those battery wires a whole lot. They are very stiff wire and could break the solder joint if flexed too much.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I am also being careful with the speaker wires. Posted more pictures on progress.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Added another picture. I have the electronics installed and body glued together. Now I have to putty and prime before painting.

Robiwon, for some reason I was unable to use your batteries. I could not get the unit to work with them. I am sure I was doing something wrong, but I got them to work with the three cells seen in the picture, so stuck with it. I still appreciate the batteries though.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well sorry about that. i did get them from China, I'm sure they are cheapo's. I mean, I did get 50 of them for like $2! Phaser is looking good!

You will notice this post was made very early this morning. That's because we just had our first tornado warning at 0215hrs this morning. Rotating wall cloud moved right over the house (I stood outside and watched it) and dropped just behind us. No tornado though, thank goodness!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy Cow!!! Glad to hear you're okay! No problem on the batteries. I can use them for other things, I still appreciate you sending them. As I said, I am sure I was doing something wrong. Seemed if I used any type battery over the three you see in the picture, I would lose the sound. At first when I tested it, the batteries would get hot (not just the ones you sent me, but any one I used). I thought I had a problem and even e-mailed GMProps on it. But after messing with it awhile, it worked fine and no heat. So I don't know what I was doing wrong. In any case it works now, but to be safe I use only the three batteries you see in the picture. I have it all glued together so am about to start puttying and priming it. Stay safe Robiwon.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Next photo added to show the groove along the seam that will be putty'ed, sanded, and primed soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Opus, how's your Cricket Phaser coming along?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Having to wait to paint due to funds and time. I do have it ready to be primed and painted. I hope to have this finished in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jamesthepilot (Mar 27, 2012)

*Cricket kit*

Hi guys and gals,

New here, so hi to everyone!

Any ideas where I can get a cricket phaser kit? Along with the correct electronics? By that I mean the electronics that increase LEDs on selection of the right button, and decrease with left!?

Many thanks everyone, and what a fab job you've all done with the props. Amazing.

James, edinburgh


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Probably eBay.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Myron Stapelton hangs out at Trek Prop Zone and RPF.

You can find him there.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You can get the Cricket Phaser from Stapleton on the RPF. The electronics you seek are made by GMProps on the same site. If you go to the RPF use this link.

http://www.thereplicapropforum.com/f13/cricket-phaser-kit-133152/

For electronics-

http://www.thereplicapropforum.com/f13/cricket-phaser-electronics-3-color-led-configuration-94395/

http://www.thereplicapropforum.com/f13/cricket-phaser-electronics-new-stapleton-kit-127059/


----------

